# الأحلام وتفسيرها حسب الكتاب المقدس



## aymonded (15 يناير 2012)

*الأحلام وتفسيرها بحسب مفهوم الكتاب المقدس*​ 
سلام ومحبة ربنا يسوع الذي أعطانا الإفراز – بروحه القدوس – في كل شيء حتى نعلم ما هو من الله وما هو من الناس، وإذ أخذ كثيرين في إصدار الكتب والمنشورات المسيحية وكتابة الموضوعات ونقلها في المنتديات في الكتابة عن الأحلام وتفسيرها المسيحي، وهم غير عالمين بمشيئة الله وقصده مما أضلوا – عن دون قصد منهم – الناس وشغلوهم أكثر بما لا ينفع ولا ينبغي أن نخوض فيه، ويجعل الإنسان يزداد حيرة واضطراب ويركض وراء أشياء تبعده عن الله الحي،  لذلك أحببت أن اذكر لكم ما هو مكتوب عن الأحلام وتفسيرها من السفر الشعري الذي للكتاب المقدس وهو يشوع ابن سيراخ الذي كتب عن الأحلام بالوحي الإلهي وركز على الاهتمام بالحكمة والخبرة عوض عن الأحلام والاعتماد عليها والسعي لتفسيرها، قائلاً :​[ آمال الأحمق باطلة كاذبة، والأحلام مُخَيَّلَةَ الجاهل
كالقابض على الظل والراكض وراء الريح، كذلك الذي يُصدق الأحلام
ما يُرى في الحلم انعكاس لا حقيقة، كانعكاس الوجه في المرآة 
من النجاسة لا تخرج الطهارة، ومن الكذب لا يخرج الصدق
العَرافة والتطير والأحلام باطلة، كخيالات امرأة في المخاض 
فإياك أن تُعيرها اهتمامك، *إ**لاَّ إذا كانت من العلي* [ يقول الله ويكون في الأيام الأخيرة إني أسكب من روحي على كل بشر فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم ويرى شبابكم رؤى ويحلم شيوخكم احلاماً  (أعمال2: 17) ]
الأحلام أضلَّت كثيرين، فخابوا لاعتمادهم عليها.
الشريعة تتم بغير تلك الأكاذيب، والحكمة أكمل ما تكون في الفم الصادق
كثير الأسفار واسع الإطلاع، وكثير الخبرة يتحدث بفهم
عديم التجربة قليل المعرفة، وكثير التجول كثير الحيلة 
في أسفاري رأيت أمور كثيرة، وتعلمت ما يفوق قُدرتي على التعبير
وكم مرة أشرفت على الموت، فنجوت باعتمادي على خبرتي
الذين يخافون (يتقون) الرب أحياء يبقون، لأن رجائهم في القادر على تخليصهم
الذين يخافون (يتقون) الرب لا يُخيفهم شيء، ولا يفزعون، فرجاؤهم في الرب 
هنيئاً للذين يخافون (يتقون) الرب، لأنهم يعرفون أين يجدون العون 
الرب يرى مُحبيه، وهو نصير قدير وسند قوي
يسترهم من الحر ويُظللهم في الظهيرة، ويقيهم من العثرات والسقوط
الرب يُنعش النفس ويُنير العيون، ويمنح الصحة والحياة والبركة  ] (سيراخ 34 : 1 – 17)​لذلك يا إخوتي لا تصدقوا كل إنسان يأتي بتفسير الغيبيات ولا تركزوا على معرفة المستقبل وتفسير الأحلام، بل اتكلوا على الرب وحده بكل القلب، وليكن رجائكم في القادر أن يُخلص نفوسكم، لأن فيه وحده شفاءنا كلنا، لأنه حياة كل أحد، واطمئنوا دائماً لأنكم في يد القدير، ومن يؤمن به لا يخيب ولا يبحث عن شيء آخر لأن الرب له سند حقيقي، فآمنوا به وضعوا ثقتكم فيه بصورة مطلقة، فلن يقوى عليكم أحد أن تمسكتم به، لأنه هو القيامة والحياة لذلك لا نخشى الموت لأننا فيه أحياء له، وهو يبث فينا حياته وينعش نفوسنا بتعزيات الروح القدس، ولأننا على يقين الإيمان الحي أن لنا حياة هي المسيح والموت هو ربح، لذلك لا نخشى المستقبل ولا يهمنا أن نعرف شيئاً عن الغد، لأن اليوم للرب فلنا أن نقدم أنفسنا له ونحيا له كل لحظة وكل يوم لأنها له، ولنعلم أن أحياناً يُكلم الله الأتقياء في أحلامهم بالروح القدس، ولكنها دائماً ما تكون واضحة ومفهومة ولا تحتاج لشرح أو تفسير، بل تأتي على المستوى الشخصي، وفيها فرح سماوي يُميزه الأتقياء ويعلمون ما هو من الله وما هو من أنفسهم مُميزين صوت الرب، لذلك أطلبوا روح إفراز وتمييز، ولكن لا تسمعوا لمفسري الأحلام حتى لو كانوا يدَّعون القداسة، وليس لنا أن نضيع وقتنا ونفكر في الغد ولا نسعى لأي تفسير سوى أن نحيا كما يحق للدعوة التي دُعينا إليها بكل تواضع القلب متمسكين بالحياة التي لنا في المسيح الرب، نأكل من الغذاء الحي النازل من فوق من عند أبي الأنوار ونقتات على كلمة الله، منقادين بروح الله لأننا أولاد الله في المسيح يسوع الذي له كل الكرامة والمجد مع أبيه الصالح والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين؛ النعمة معكم.​


----------



## كرم مكرم (16 يناير 2012)

فلم دينى


----------



## aymonded (16 يناير 2012)

كرم مكرم قال:


> فلم دينى



!!!! مش فاهم قصدك يا أجمل أخ حلو، فممكن توضيح !!!
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يناير 2012)

*عندك حق اخى.... فلا يجب ان يجرى الفرد وراء تفسير الاحلام... و لكن  لا ننفى إن الاحلام قد تكون وسيله تواصل بين الإنسان و الرب...*

*"يقول الله ويكون في الايام الاخيرة اني اسكب من روحي على كل بشر فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم ويرى شبابكم رؤى ويحلم شيوخكم احلاما."*
*اع 2 :17*

*اشكرك على الموضوع اخى الغالى...*
* الرب يباركك*


----------



## aymonded (16 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *عندك حق اخى.... فلا يجب ان يجرى الفرد وراء تفسير الاحلام... و لكن  لا ننفى إن الاحلام قد تكون وسيله تواصل بين الإنسان و الرب...*
> 
> *"يقول الله ويكون في الايام الاخيرة اني اسكب من روحي على كل بشر فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم ويرى شبابكم رؤى ويحلم شيوخكم احلاما."*
> *اع 2 :17*
> ...



كلامك صح بكل تأكيد، لأنه كما ذكرنا في الموضوع : فإياك أن تُعيرها اهتمامك، إلاَّ إذا كانت من العلي؛ أقبلي مني كل التقدير لشخصك المحبوب في الرب، النعمة معك كل حين.
​


----------



## zezza (16 يناير 2012)

> ما يُرى في الحلم انعكاس لا حقيقة، كانعكاس الوجه في المرآة
> من النجاسة لا تخرج الطهارة، ومن الكذب لا يخرج الصدق
> العَرافة والتطير والأحلام باطلة، كخيالات امرأة في المخاض
> فإياك أن تُعيرها اهتمامك، إلاَّ إذا كانت من العلي
> الأحلام أضلَّت كثيرين، فخابوا لاعتمادهم عليها.


*كلام الكتاب المقدس رائع 
شكرا اخويا على الموضوع المفيد 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## aymonded (16 يناير 2012)

ويبارك حياتاك، فقط صلي من اجلي؛ النعمة معك
​


----------



## سهام بدر (16 يناير 2012)

يا سلام هاد هو الكلام 
والله لما شفت عنوان الموضوع استغربت شو تفسير احلااام .....
المسيح هو النور الحقيقي​


----------



## aymonded (16 يناير 2012)

سهام بدر قال:


> يا سلام هاد هو الكلام
> والله لما شفت عنوان الموضوع استغربت شو تفسير احلااام .....
> المسيح هو النور الحقيقي​



المسيح إلهنا الحي يشع في قلبك نور دائم يزداد أشراقاً كل يوم 
فرح الله قلبك ووهبك ملء النعمة وكل فرح سماوي يُشبع قلبك مع كل الذين يحبون ربنا يسوع في عدم فساد
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
ليحفظك الله في ملء النعمة وروح وداعته آمين
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded;3084822[FONT=Arial قال:
			
		

> يتحدث بفهم[/FONT]
> عديم التجربة قليل المعرفة، وكثير التجول كثير الحيلة
> في أسفاري رأيت أمور كثيرة، وتعلمت ما يفوق قُدرتي على التعبير
> وكم مرة أشرفت على الموت، فنجوت باعتمادي على خبرتي
> ...


ياااااااااة 

ما اروعها من حكمة وموعظة 
وخبرة حياة كاملة 
لا يسودها جهل 
بل المعرفة الحقيقية للحياة المستقيمة 
شكرا استاذي الجليل 
لتلك المعلومة الرائة 
ولتعب محبتك لكي توصلها لنا بكل محبة
الرب يبارك حياتك 
فعلا انا استفدت كتير مت تلك السطور التي تحوي الكثير من العقلانية 
الرب يباركك 
​


----------



## aymonded (2 نوفمبر 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أخي العزيز والمحبوب في شخص ربنا يسوع
كن معافي باسم الرب كل حين آمين
​


----------



## اليعازر (2 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع ممتاز اخي ايمن أشكرك على دعوتي لقراءته والتزود بمضمونه

الغني..ولي استفسار لو أمكن.



> فإياك أن تُعيرها اهتمامك، *إلاَّ إذا كانت من العلي*



كيف للمرء أن يميز يقيناً بان هذا الحلم او ذاك " من العلي" ..وهل من مقياس

يمكن الركون إليه في ذلك ؟

ربنا يبارك تعبك.

.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]يااااااااااااه موضوع داخل على سنتين ...*​​ 


كرم مكرم قال:


> *فلم دينى*





aymonded قال:


> !!!! مش فاهم قصدك يا أجمل أخ حلو، فممكن توضيح !!!
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]الراجل الله أعلم يعنى عايز يقول ( فيلم ) دينى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فكتبها ( فلم ) و........[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قيل أن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فَلّْمْ بفتح الفاء وتشديد سكون اللام والميم ..تكون أختصاراً للفظة " فلامبية " بالأعجمية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى المتوهج أو " شاتوه بريان ألا فلامبية " أشهر أكلات مطاعم " كينج توت " الفرنسية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أما وإن كانت ( فَلَمْ ) بفتح الفاء وسكون اللام والميم  ...تعنى فـــ " لْمْ "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى نفى معقوب بالفاء كقوله :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فَلْمْ أبرح الأرض حتى أتى أبن آوى ونهشنى فى ...........[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقيل إن كانت ( فَلِّمَ ) بكسر وتشديد اللام وفتح الميم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعنى أستفهام تعجبى ..." فَلِّمَ دينى " ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللهِ لا أعلم فَلِمَ دينك ...!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُسأل عن ذلك أبن آوى    [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (2 نوفمبر 2013)

طرح رائع أستاذى
ونطلب من الله ان يعطينا روح الافراز والتمييز


----------



## aymonded (2 نوفمبر 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> موضوع ممتاز اخي ايمن أشكرك على دعوتي لقراءته والتزود بمضمونه
> 
> الغني..ولي استفسار لو أمكن.
> 
> ...



حينما تأتي من الله الحي أي رسالة خاصة في حلم، فأن الحلم يكون مميز جداً، والقلب مملوء سلام غامر مع دفعة قوية للشكر والصلاة ومخافة الله ومهابته بتكون مميزة جداً في تلك الساعة، لأن في تلك الساعة يشعر الإنسان بلمسة نعمة من الله وسيفهم أن هذا صوت الله جيداً جداً، ومن المهم اننا نعرف أن حضور الله أو أي شيء يأتي منه يصحبة قوة سلام فائق مع رسالة واضحة للغاية، مع شعور مصاحب بالوقار والمهابة والتهاب القلب بالشوق والمحبة من نحو الله الحي، واحياناً يكون الفرح هو المميز في هذا الحلم أو يصحبة قوة توبة لا ندامة، أو شدة محبة جارفة.. الخ، لكن مستحيل يصحبة إحباط أو ضيق أو فشل أو ندم مدمر للنفس، أو أي شيء سلبي يعكر صفو ذهن الإنسان... النعمة تكون معك دائماً آمين​


----------



## aymonded (2 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يااااااااااااه موضوع داخل على سنتين ...*​​
> 
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]الراجل الله أعلم يعنى عايز يقول ( فيلم ) دينى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فكتبها ( فلم ) و........[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قيل أن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فَلّْمْ بفتح الفاء وتشديد سكون اللام والميم ..تكون أختصاراً للفظة " فلامبية " بالأعجمية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى المتوهج أو " شاتوه بريان ألا فلامبية " أشهر أكلات مطاعم " كينج توت " الفرنسية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أما وإن كانت ( فَلَمْ ) بفتح الفاء وسكون اللام والميم  ...تعنى فـــ " لْمْ "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى نفى معقوب بالفاء كقوله :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فَلْمْ أبرح الأرض حتى أتى أبن آوى ونهشنى فى ...........[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقيل إن كانت ( فَلِّمَ ) بكسر وتشديد اللام وفتح الميم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعنى أستفهام تعجبى ..." فَلِّمَ دينى " ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللهِ لا أعلم فَلِمَ دينك ...!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُسأل عن ذلك أبن آوى    [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



انت بتشرح للأصمعي والا ايه
​


----------



## aymonded (2 نوفمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> طرح رائع أستاذى
> ونطلب من الله ان يعطينا روح الافراز والتمييز



آمين يا أجمل أخ حلو
كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (2 نوفمبر 2013)

حقيقى كلامك ممتاز وتفسيرا قوى  فى الصميم يعنى


----------



## aymonded (2 نوفمبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> حقيقى كلامك ممتاز وتفسيرا قوى  فى الصميم يعنى



وهبنا الله روح الإفراز والتمييز الدائم يا أروع أخ لحو
كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين فآمين
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*كلامك صح طبعا*


----------



## aymonded (3 نوفمبر 2013)

فقط صلي لأجلي كثيراً جداً، النعمة معك
​


----------



## mary naeem (3 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع فى غاية الروعة اخي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا وفى غاية الروعه 
واحسن حاجه الواحد ميفكرش كتير فى الاحلام 
ونسيبها على ربنا هو لو عايز يقولنا حاجه عنده طرق كتيره 
علشان يكلمنا  واهمها الكتاب المقدس 
ميرسى استاذ ايمن ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (3 نوفمبر 2013)

إلهنا الحي يبارككم يا إخوتي ولنُصلي لأجل بعضنا البعض كثيراً جداً
كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 نوفمبر 2013)

فى ناس كتير يضيعون اوقاتهم فى البحث عن تفسير الاحلام
والتنبؤ بالمستقبل
ولكن موضوع حضرتك وضع النقاط فوق الحروف
بالاعتماد على الرب وعدم الاهتمام بالمستقبل لان المستقبل بيد الرب
علينا ان نهتم باللحظة الحالية نسعى ونجد لرضاء الرب


----------



## aymonded (3 نوفمبر 2013)

آمين يا ابي الحبيب كلامك صدق وحق
يتفق مع عمل الله الحي؛ ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض 
كن معافي باسم رب المجد القدوس الحي آمين
​


----------



## النهيسى (3 نوفمبر 2013)

> لذلك  يا إخوتي لا تصدقوا كل إنسان يأتي بتفسير الغيبيات ولا تركزوا على معرفة  المستقبل وتفسير الأحلام، بل اتكلوا على الرب وحده بكل القلب، وليكن رجائكم  في القادر أن يُخلص نفوسكم، لأن فيه وحده شفاءنا كلنا، لأنه حياة كل أحد،  واطمئنوا دائماً لأنكم في يد القدير، ومن يؤمن به لا يخيب ولا يبحث عن شيء  آخر لأن الرب له سند حقيقي، فآمنوا به وضعوا ثقتكم فيه بصورة مطلقة​



شكرا أخى العزيز
للموضوع الأكثر من رائع
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## aymonded (3 نوفمبر 2013)

ويفرح قلبك ويبهجك بقوة نعمته آمين
​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2013)

المفروض اى انسان يقرا الموضوع ده 
يبطل يجرى ورا الاحلام 
للاسف فى ناس كتير لما بتحلم بتعيش اليوم على الحلم 
شكرااااااااااا ايمن 
كالعاده كل مواضيعك فى الصميم 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## geegoo (3 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع كالعادة 
بس أستأذن حضرتك .. ازاي نشرح في ضوء هذا التعليم أحلام شركاء يوسف الصديق في السجن ؟؟
قصدي انهم كانوا بعيدين تماما عن الله الحق و مع ذلك حلموا أحلام مستقبلية صحيحة ...
آسف لتعبك بس جه في بالي السؤال أول ما قريت الموضوع


----------



## aymonded (3 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليكم يا إخوتي الأحباء، وصلولي كتير...​
أخي الحبيب *geegoo* ليس شرطاً أن يكون الإنسان قديس أحياناً يظهر الله أشياء للإنسان لكي يتوب، مع أن في هذا الموقف يريد أن يظهر حكمة يوسف... فخد الأمر في الاتجاهين، رسالة للإنسان شخصية لكي يتوب وفي هذا الموقف على الأخص بيعد يوسف علشان يبقى حكيم مصر ومدبرها.... ​


----------



## ايفا (4 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرااا اخى الغالى على الموضوع المفيد جدااا
الرب يعوضك


----------



## aymonded (4 نوفمبر 2013)

ويفرح قلبك ويغمرك بسلامه الفائق آمين
​


----------

